# How strong would EMS Itachi be?



## RedChidori (Nov 1, 2013)

Can you imagine Uchiha Itachi with Sasuke's eyes? If so, how strong do you think he would be?
Do you think he'll be able to beat or be on par with Madara & Hashirama? Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## kaminogan (Nov 1, 2013)

hed be the same as before except hed be able to continually spam MS jutsu,


----------



## Garcher (Nov 1, 2013)

This would break every scale. MS 95% blind near death Itachi is already god.


----------



## Mayweather (Nov 1, 2013)

Stronger than BM Minato.


----------



## LostSelf (Nov 1, 2013)

Right where Sasuke is, or a bit higher. Not on par with Madara and Hashirama. Those two are more especial than him.


----------



## Nikushimi (Nov 1, 2013)

My guess:

-He'd have greater tolerance for the use of his Mangekyou Sharingan Jutsu.
-He'd be stronger than Madara (at least, after mastering the Doujutsu and perfecting his Susano'o), as Itachi himself said he would become (and I do believe he was referring to _Madara_, not Obito, given that the subject was EMS).
-He'd be able to use Sasuke's MS powers; I do believe EMS Sasuke is capable of using Itachi's and simply hasn't displayed them yet.

In all likelihood, you're looking at another Perfect Susano'o user with improved Enton control and Genjutsu power, who doesn't suffer from the same debilitating recoil or eyesight deterioration. The only question in my mind is whether or not he would've eventually been cured of his disease, which I am not sure of. I'd like to think it was possible, but we still don't have much information about it.

In general, EMS Itachi would've been around living Madara's level, maybe marginally stronger.


----------



## kaminogan (Nov 1, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> My guess:
> 
> -He'd have greater tolerance for the use of his Mangekyou Sharingan Jutsu.
> -He'd be stronger than Madara (at least, after mastering the Doujutsu and perfecting his Susano'o), as Itachi himself said he would become (and I do believe he was referring to _Madara_, not Obito, given that the subject was EMS).
> ...




what would those be ?


----------



## Trojan (Nov 1, 2013)

Weaker than EMS Sasuke.


----------



## Veracity (Nov 1, 2013)

LostSelf said:


> Right where Sasuke is, or a bit higher. Not on par with Madara and Hashirama. Those two are more especial than him.



This. But with more potent Genjustu(so slightly stronger)

Lol him and Sasuke basically have the exact same moveset.


----------



## Nikushimi (Nov 1, 2013)

kaminogan said:


> what would those be ?



Instant Tsukuyomi. Possibly the Totsuka no Tsurugi and Yata no Kagami as well.



Elia said:


> Weaker than EMS Sasuke.



Considering the fact that Sasuke's eyes have been repeatedly stated to have greater potential than Itachi's, this is very unlikely. Itachi would be the one receiving the better Doujutsu from the transplant, so it's only natural that he would be stronger or at least about the same.


----------



## Rai (Nov 1, 2013)

Weaker than BM Minato.


----------



## Ersa (Nov 1, 2013)

Also worth noting it would solve Itachi's stamina issues. MS Sasuke was burnt out after using Amaterasu, ribcage/skeletal Susanoo and Enton manipulation yet EMS Sasuke whips out final Susanoo for fodders, spams EMS needlessly without showing any fatigue and in the current fight made a Susanoo the size of BM Naruto, got slammed into the ground by a god tier then got back up and made Perfect Susanoo. The difference in stamina is insane and he certainly didn't get it by resting around after the EMS transplant.

 And as people pointed out, he would be around EMS Sasuke's current level, putting him firmly in the top tier category but not stronger than the likes of Naruto/Madara/Hashirama. Although Perfect Susanoo with a mountain sized Totsuka and Yata


----------



## kaminogan (Nov 1, 2013)

Nikushimi;48863983[B said:
			
		

> ]Instant Tsukuyomi. Possibly the Totsuka no Tsurugi and Yata no Kagami as well.[/B]
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the fact that Sasuke's eyes have been repeatedly stated to have greater potential than Itachi's, this is very unlikely. Itachi would be the one receiving the better Doujutsu from the transplant, so it's only natural that he would be stronger or at least about the same.



ah,

never heard of it (doh) scan ?

and those are tools that you have to equip on to your susanoo, they dont just appear,

sasuke would be so OP if he had it thou,


----------



## Nikushimi (Nov 1, 2013)

kaminogan said:


> ah,
> 
> never heard of it (doh) scan ?



1

1

1



> and those are tools that you have to equip on to your susanoo, they dont just appear,
> 
> sasuke would be so OP if he had it thou,



My reasoning is that, since Itachi already had them equipped to Susano'o, they might've transferred over to Sasuke with his eyes.


----------



## Joakim3 (Nov 1, 2013)

The though of Itachi sitting in a 2km tall Sasuno'o with a 1km long Totsuka sword that can one shot mountains 

My body would not be ready


----------



## Ersa (Nov 1, 2013)

Joakim3 said:


> The though of Itachi sitting in a 2km tall Sasuno'o with a 1km long Totsuka sword that can one shot mountains
> 
> My body would not be ready


Plus a 1km Yata's Mirror that could probably defend against most Bijuudama. 

He'd probably have Sasuke's Kagutsuchi as well.


----------



## Nikushimi (Nov 1, 2013)

Now imagine if Itachi also had the Kyuubi as a summon and still had Shisui's eye with Kotoamatsukami available. 

And hell, let's say he somehow managed to get his hands on some Hashirama DNA, too. Because why the hell not?


----------



## Ersa (Nov 1, 2013)

Doesn't that mean he gets Rinnegan too? 

Makes you think how powerful Itachi could've become if he wasn't such a righteous, dutiful person


----------



## Nikushimi (Nov 1, 2013)

Itachi would've broken the manga if he had actually sought power.


----------



## RedChidori (Nov 1, 2013)

So basically EMS Itachi + Hashirama's Cells + Perfect Susanoo + All of Sasuke's Abilities + Rinnegan = ULTIMATE GOD MODE!


----------



## sanninme rikudo (Nov 1, 2013)

he would solo almost anyone


----------



## kaminogan (Nov 1, 2013)

so lets see,

itachi with EMS, hashiramas DNA and rinnegan ?

the guy would be invincible, no its a word beyond that,

now if only he could mind control the shinigami,


----------



## Octavian (Nov 1, 2013)

weaker than strategos' sick itachi


----------



## ueharakk (Nov 1, 2013)

Depends what way you look at it. 

a healthy MS Itachi vs a healthy MS Sasuke is very debatable some will say Itachi wins some would say Sasuke wins and Sasuke is stated to have the potential to surpass Madara, thus MS Itachi being equal to MS Sasuke would probably be equal to EMS Sasuke if given an EMS.  thus at the height of his potential with the EMS, he would be stronger than Madara.

However, there are some assumptions since unlike Sasuke, Itachi's MS is so powerful because he actually found legendary items, Sasuke didn't need that, he's just super skilled with susanoo and enton which makes up for that.  If itachi's legendary items don't get upgraded accordingly to his Susanoo getting upgraded, then he would most likely not be on par with EMS Sasuke, he might not even be on par with EMS Madara.

Then there's another way of looking at it such as Sasuke's potential being compared to Madara's, Sasuke also being stated to possess more potential and better eyes than Itachi which means EMS Itachi at his fullest potential shouldn't be stronger than EMS Sasuke or even EMS Madara.

So at worst, I'd put him weaker than EMS Madara but not by much. At best, I'd put him slightly weaker than EMS Sasuke's full potential.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 1, 2013)

I don't think that EMS makes much difference. But Itachi would have definitely been capable of making a perfected Susano'o, if he wasn't already.


----------



## Mayweather (Nov 1, 2013)

Kyokan said:


> Also worth noting it would solve Itachi's stamina issues. *MS Sasuke was burnt out after using Amaterasu, ribcage/skeletal Susanoo and Enton manipulation* yet EMS Sasuke whips out final Susanoo for fodders, spams EMS needlessly without showing any fatigue and in the current fight made a Susanoo the size of BM Naruto, got slammed into the ground by a god tier then got back up and made Perfect Susanoo.



I think that has more to do with his inexperience. He pretty much went from 

Ribcage ---> Near death ---> quick nap with Karin  ----> Being able to hold Susano'o up for 8 minutes straight. And he still wasn't out of chakra. I think the more experience one has with Susano'o the easier it becomes to maintain.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Nov 1, 2013)

Probably around current Sasuke's level.


----------



## Ersa (Nov 1, 2013)

Mayweather said:


> I think that has more to do with his inexperience. He pretty much went from
> 
> Ribcage ---> Near death ---> quick nap with Karin  ----> Being able to hold Susano'o up for 8 minutes straight. And he still wasn't out of chakra. I think the more experience one has with Susano'o the easier it becomes to maintain.


Inexperience or not, Sasuke's current chakra levels are absolutely insane. He was also using lower levels of Susanoo against Danzo and I simply can't see MS Sasuke pulling out his strongest Susanoo (he didn't have PS) for fodders. Plus he spammed MS similarly to Itachi and showed zero fatigue.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Nov 1, 2013)

He would be at the threshold right before madara's full power(PS).

This is including a super hyped PS giving him raw strength(he already has hax totsuka and yata), big boy stamina so he can operate at maximum efficiency longer, possible enton manipulation(EMS was hinted to give your siblings  ocular power to you i believe) and just a better eye clarity overall(sasuke was able to slightly track obito with EMS and madara can tell the difference between shadow/wood clones and normal poeple).


----------



## Turrin (Nov 1, 2013)

He would still be weaker than Madara. Madara had EMS and Kyuubi. Itachi may reach the point where his EMS skills excel Madara's, but w/o Kyuubi he'll still be inferior at least by a little bit. Now granted you could argue that EMS Itachi might be able to beat EMS Madara, as his EMS might be able to take control of Kyuubi away from EMS Madara; however in most cases EMS Madara would be better, as he'd have the Kyuubi. Edo Madara would still be superior due to Rinnegan and Hashirama DNA. 

As for how strong EMS Itachi would be, I'd say he'd probably be around the level of BM Minato; essentially one step bellow Hashirama and Madara


----------



## Nikushimi (Nov 1, 2013)

ueharakk said:


> Then there's another way of looking at it such as Sasuke's potential being compared to Madara's, Sasuke also being stated to possess more potential and better eyes than Itachi which means EMS Itachi at his fullest potential shouldn't be stronger than EMS Sasuke or even EMS Madara.



1. Sasuke was never said to have more potential than Itachi; his eyes were said to have more potential than Itachi's.

2. If Itachi obtains EMS with Sasuke's eyes, then he is receiving the eyes that have more potential than his own- more potential than the eyes Sasuke received from him.



The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Probably around current Sasuke's level.



Sasuke is still 16/17 and his powers have only just begun to develop fully. This is by no means necessarily where his peak has to reach a dead-end, so I don't see why Itachi's potential would have to cut off there.



Turrin said:


> He would still be weaker than Madara. Madara had EMS and Kyuubi. Itachi may reach the point where his EMS skills excel Madara's, but w/o Kyuubi he'll still be inferior at least by a little bit.



That doesn't make sense; Madara was already more powerful than the Kyuubi and could subdue it easily. If Itachi is on the same level or higher, the Kyuubi would make little difference in his overall power. It's just an add-on, something extra.


----------



## Lyanna (Nov 1, 2013)

Itachi will solo this war, and the manga (trash plot no jutsu and main character importance first)

If Itachi doesn't have the Will of Fire, and have the Curse of Hatred instead, with EMS, he'll blitz everyone and will definitely make a more capable Juubi jin than Obito.

But sadly, what adds to the charm of his character is his loyalty to Konoha


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Nov 1, 2013)

Uh...the fuck? Yeah okay.


----------



## santorai (Nov 1, 2013)

stronger than he is now


----------



## Jagger (Nov 1, 2013)

Kyokan said:


> Doesn't that mean he gets Rinnegan too?
> 
> Makes you think how powerful Itachi could've become if he wasn't such a righteous, dutiful person


Except it took many, many years for Madara to archieve the Rinnegan after fusing his body with Hashirama's DNA, so no, it wouldn't be something instantaneous and I doubt it'd be faster with Itachi considering Madara's potential far outclasses Itachi's.


----------



## Sadgoob (Nov 1, 2013)

Octavian said:


> weaker than strategos' sick itachi



Came here to see this.

Was not disappointed.


----------



## Vice (Nov 1, 2013)

Not any stronger than current Sasuke.

So basically still weaker than everyone that matters.


----------



## MysteriousD (Nov 1, 2013)

ueharakk said:


> Depends what way you look at it.
> 
> a healthy MS Itachi vs a healthy MS Sasuke is very debatable some will say Itachi wins some would say Sasuke wins and Sasuke is stated to have the potential to surpass Madara, thus MS Itachi being equal to MS Sasuke would probably be equal to EMS Sasuke if given an EMS.  thus at the height of his potential with the EMS, he would be stronger than Madara.
> 
> ...



I gotta disagree with ya there bud and post of the other posters here as well.

First I think
*EMS ITACHI WOULD BE THE ONLY UCHIHA WHO WOULD COULD USE SUSSANO AS AN INDEPENDENT MOVING OFFENSE AND MECHA DEFENSE*

Here's my reasoning *Itachi is the only Uchiha to manifest Sussano while not inside it*
[1]

From my understanding *EMS gives you the ability to give your Sussano legs as only EMS Sasuke and EMS/Rinnegan Madara have shown it*

[1]

[1]

2 and 2 makes 4 

*EMS ITACHI would have an independent SUSSANO SPARTAN WARRIOR (muscle with legs) ARMED WITH YATA AND TOTSUKA* 

*We saw Itachi's Muscle Sussano (lvl?) use Yata to guard him*

[1]

Totsuka wasnt shown in this mode (didnt want to seal Sasuke?) so it's debatable if it can he use it. (sorta)

I believe Itachi would stumble onto Sasuke's Enton affinity and quickly Master it. Likely using it to upgrade Yasaka Magatama's lethality, or Totsuka as both are arguable 1-hit kill swords (Totsuka takes the edge in permanence pertaining to ending the battle).

MS jutsu's would take far less for him to cast (replacing regular genjutsu's with Tsukuyomi? *Sasuke uses exclusively MS jutsu's since EMS)*

*I do not think however he would ever get to Madara's Super Sussano size as he lacks the chakra*

[1]

*Though who would stop him from gaining Hashi DNA?* Or period for that matter... 

We saw with Obito Kamui's it absorbs you but if he stops before it's complete it puts you back

[1] 
[1]
[1]
(expressed better in the anime where a tag enters the swirl to go in but he stops before (or doesnt and it blows half the mask?) the object doesnt go through)

What Im trying to say is Itachi could do this to Obito to get the DNA

[1]

Except with EMS and the upgrades that come with it  *or* just a *regular sharigan genjutsu from an EMS Itachi*

[1]

[1]

MS Tobi would arguably only attack an EMS Itachi from the back, rather using a sneaky Kamui to finish it instantly. Only for Itachi to slightly glance back before or during the warp and end the fight there.

*He'd break the manga (esp. with Hashi DNA) and only Jubbi, Shushining, Black orb utilizing, Sage Mode, Ultimate Chakra cloak, Jesus Naruto could possibly beat him.*

Kisame water dome with Samada merge?

If close? SHARINGAN! Over.
If far? ENTON! YASAKA MAGATAMA! (lol Itachi shuriken techs :amazed)

Nagato?

Mobile Muscle Man Trojan Sussano with Totsuka and Yata + legs, CHARGE!!!!

DIEdara? 
Lol 3tome genjutsu + Ama

EMS Sasuke/EMS Madara?
Im not sure even with above info..... pfffft.. haha.... HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! 

My sides hurt. you get the point


----------



## ueharakk (Nov 2, 2013)

MysteriousD said:


> I gotta disagree with ya there bud and post of the other posters here as well.
> 
> First I think
> *EMS ITACHI WOULD BE THE ONLY UCHIHA WHO WOULD COULD USE SUSSANO AS AN INDEPENDENT MOVING OFFENSE AND MECHA DEFENSE*
> ...


Sasuke fought outside of susanoo against danzou though.




MysteriousD said:


> From my understanding *EMS gives you the ability to give your Sussano legs as only EMS Sasuke and EMS/Rinnegan Madara have shown it*
> 
> [1]
> 
> ...


Well, if Itachi gets sasuke's enton abilities, sasuke's with his full potential would have yaata and totsuka, so they'd be more or less even.  I don't think Super sized susanoo has to do so much with chakra capacity but rather mastery over the EMS seeing as the more sasuke mastered his MS, the bigger Susanoo he could make and so far with an EMS he hasn't shown an ounce of fatigue from merely using susanoo.  

I think Itachi would be able to use a PS as big as madara's, the only thing in question is how long he can hold it.



MysteriousD said:


> *Though who would stop him from gaining Hashi DNA?* Or period for that matter...
> 
> We saw with Obito Kamui's it absorbs you but if he stops before it's complete it puts you back
> 
> ...


Well yeah, an EMS Itachi who has Hashirama's DNA could potentially be on par with Hashirama and Edo Madara but I don't think the OP is talking about the "maximum power" itachi could possibly attain in the manga because if he were then we'd just make  Edo EMS Itachi with Hashirama's DNA the Juubi's jinchuriki.



MysteriousD said:


> Kisame water dome with Samada merge?
> 
> If close? SHARINGAN! Over.
> If far? ENTON! YASAKA MAGATAMA! (lol Itachi shuriken techs :amazed)
> ...


Yeah like you said EMS Itachi with Hashirama's DNA should mow down all of these people.


----------



## crisler (Nov 2, 2013)

Well for one thing, Itachi was dieing from sickness so EMS wouldn't heal that either.

However, assuming that his sickness is somehow magically cured and he got EMS...

He'd be very powerful, but probably still weaker than EMS Sasuke. That's how things are supposed to be. EMS Madara...I don't know about that, but I'd say EMS Itachi would still be weaker than these two. However their gap won't be huge...just slightly better. 

But...theoretically, Itachi should be stronger than EMS Sasuke in my opinion. The reason is, the amount of hate formed from losing their loved one is what fuels their powers and makes them stronger. So, the more they loved their brother, the stronger they will be. Itachi loved Sasuke more than Sasuke loved Itachi, so going by that logic Itachi should be stronger. We don't know about Madara and his brother, only that Hashirama speculated Madaras' love was greater than Itachis'...


----------



## MysteriousD (Nov 2, 2013)

ueharakk said:


> Sasuke fought outside of susanoo against danzou though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Edo Madara and Hashirama *even with Hashi DNA im not so sure EMS Itachi could beat.* I agree with the rest though

1000s hands would make Sussano with legs... Im not sure...* could it possible climb 1000 hands?* *Throw Enton Magatama beads at the top?* (shuriken tech ) But Hashi DNA should clear the way for Rinnegan and Super boy Sussano, though we can argue Hashi could beat Itachi while Totsuka eats 1000s hands for all of 10-20 mins

Edo Madara I think might be able to lowball stomp him. Rinnegan/EMS, big mountain busting Sussano, wood techs, unlimited chakra, edo body, and killer taijutsu might be able to stop him. Should he avoid Totsuka entirely and perfectly the entire battle

Oh and I didnt mean to get carried away with MAXIMUM POWER ITACHI  just wanted to show he could get the DNA through possibly Obito and perhaps even bypass Kamui (Every tech has a weakness) sorry for that 

EDIT: Lol picturing Itachi's Sussano absorbing 1000 hands and Itachi jumps out of it to fight Hashirama. 

Reversal of Hash and Mads role this scene 
Link removed

Except he has to contend ON FOOT with Wood human and Dragon (Enton?)
Link removed

Oh yea and *while Edo EMS Itachi with Hashirama's DNA and Juubi's jinchuriki is 100% manga name changing/BUSTING* I *must mention Ancient fruit-eating Itachi* 

Oh here I go getting carried away in Edits


----------



## Bonly (Nov 2, 2013)

Itachi should be around EMS Sasuke level.


----------



## Coppur (Nov 2, 2013)

sanninme rikudo said:


> he would solo almost anyone



As if he couldn't before.


----------



## Master Sephiroth (Nov 2, 2013)

I've always believed that Itachi had better potential than Sasuke, but he was cut down by illness and the burden he had to carry for his village. Based on prodigious feats, Itachi>Sasuke.

Age 8: Itachi masters the Sharingan. Sasuke awakens his 1 Tomoe.
Age 13: Sasuke gets the 3 Tomoe. Itachi gets MS. Beats out Orochimaru in Genjutsu (Not even using MS) and made him admit inferiority.

Itachi also was implied to have used a full Fireball Jutsu on his first try. I know they grew up in different eras, I'm just saying. Sasuke had direct training from Kakashi and Orochimaru (arguably the two best strength based senseis). These are not pleasures that Itachi got. He learned from Fugaku pre-MS and then Obito helped him polish his skills. But by the time he got some help from Obito he had already learned Shackling Stakes (the highest known Sharingenjutsu pre-MS) and hit Orochimaru with it. 

So call me a fanboy, but if he had EMS and was given the proper time to train with it, he would be absolutely broken assuming he didn't have any illness.


----------



## Rain (Nov 2, 2013)

Well, if we scale his weapons to PS-size, then yeah i could see him beating everyone.


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 2, 2013)

Master Sephiroth said:


> I've always believed that Itachi had better potential than Sasuke, but he was cut down by illness and the burden he had to carry for his village. Based on prodigious feats, Itachi>Sasuke.
> 
> Age 8: Itachi masters the Sharingan. Sasuke awakens his 1 Tomoe.
> Age 13: Sasuke gets the 3 Tomoe. Itachi gets MS. Beats out Orochimaru in Genjutsu (Not even using MS) and made him admit inferiority.
> ...



Sasuke didn't awaken sharingan until he was 12.


----------



## Master Sephiroth (Nov 2, 2013)

Dr. White said:


> Sasuke didn't awaken sharingan until he was 12.



He didn't fully awaken it till he was 12. He was shown to have awakened the 1 tomoe at the Uchiha Massacre, but he probably wasn't ready for the Sharingan yet, like Kakashi wasn't ready for MS till Part II.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Nov 2, 2013)

EMS doesn't really seem to do anything, besides make your jutsu not hurt your eyes.

It doesn't reduce their cost, or give you improved ability with them.  That comes from hatred.

So he'd just be like edo Itachi without infinite stamina.  Basically healthy Itachi with edo Itachi's eyeballs.


----------



## Ersa (Nov 2, 2013)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> EMS doesn't really seem to do anything, besides make your jutsu not hurt your eyes.
> 
> It doesn't reduce their cost, or give you improved ability with them.  That comes from hatred.
> 
> So he'd just be like edo Itachi without infinite stamina.  Basically healthy Itachi with edo Itachi's eyeballs.


Actually it gives you a hell of a lot more stamina.

MS Sasuke was running on empty after a few uses of Amaterasu and ribcage Susanoo. EMS Sasuke whips complete Susanoo for fodders, spams Amaterasu and Susanoo without showing pain nor fatigue and can make Perfect Susanoo now. He wasn't doing anything between when he got the transplants so I don't see how else he boosted his chakra so much.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Nov 2, 2013)

Kyokan said:


> Actually it gives you a hell of a lot more stamina.
> 
> MS Sasuke was running on empty after a few uses of Amaterasu and ribcage Susanoo. EMS Sasuke whips complete Susanoo for fodders, spams Amaterasu and Susanoo without showing pain nor fatigue and can make Perfect Susanoo now. He wasn't doing anything between when he got the transplants so I don't see how else he boosted his chakra so much.



I used to think that because it wasn't stupid, but then I learned from Kishi that Sasuke got his stamina from HATRED eyeballs.  He broke Danzo's seal by surging with hatred.  

The power of the EMS is also determined by your capacity for hatred.  Sasuke had the most potential, because his personality was the pure white paper of love, that was best color to be completely stained by the darkest blackness of hate.  So the only thing he's done between then and now isn't get EMS, it's be a bigger hater.  

...you know what, I could just accept what you said anyway.  Kishi is dumb, and the idea you gave is better anyway.


----------



## pato454 (Nov 2, 2013)

healthy EMS Itachi > EMS Madara


----------



## Xeros (Nov 2, 2013)

Between Madara and Hagoromo level.


----------

